# Experienced Tear-off and re-roof crews needed



## RoofSmart (Sep 9, 2014)

Roof Smart of SW Florida is looking for a tear-off crew A.S.A.P 

We are an extremely busy family owned and locally operated roofing company located in Cape Coral, FL. We are looking for a Roofing Tear off crew to start ASAP.Crew leader must speak English, Must have own truck ,shingle guns, deck nail-er, compressor, & standard tools. Must keep job sites clean. 
We provide and haul dump trailers.

Call (239) 549-7663 if interested 
Office Address: 1345 Old Pondella Rd. Cape Coral Fl. 33909
We are Drug-Free workplace!


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

You are going to drug test your sub and all his subs?


----------



## eliteroofing (Apr 15, 2014)

When did this forum become Craigslist? That said if I were a customer I'd never hire you if you are going to contract out your work. Too risky for me as the purchaser.

Jesse
Elite Roofing and Remodel
http://www.eliteroofingnw.com


----------



## willisj (Nov 21, 2014)

What do you all tear off in Florida. With the Hurricanes whatever it is must be a bitch to tear off.


----------



## Joetheroofer (Sep 6, 2014)

eliteroofing said:


> When did this forum become Craigslist? That said if I were a customer I'd never hire you if you are going to contract out your work. Too risky for me as the purchaser.
> 
> Jesse
> Elite Roofing and Remodel
> http://www.eliteroofingnw.com


I sub out all of my work but I always supervise all of my jobs. I let them tear off and make sure they are applying IW where I want it and after lunch they start shingling and I make sure they are nailing properly and cut my valleys how I like. I rarely have any issues.

I'm basically a sales guy, and I don't think my time is spent best swinging a hammer. 

If my subs don't want to do it my way, I'll find some that will. Texas labor is cheap. Single story walkers starting 47/sq including dump.


----------

